# Angler of the year



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just throwing this out there, I don't normally have too much of an opinion on this as there are many deserving people. But I think it would be a nice idea to finally give Troy his dues. He has been the runner-up a couple years now and has never said anything but good things about people who have won. However this year, is definitely a year that without Troy going out there trying different tactics many of us would have been lost. With the difficult situations we have faced fishing, Troy has definitely stepped up his posts and enabled all of us the opportunity to get an idea before heading out. 
I have had some success this year in locations where I would not have tried if Troy hadn't been there casting first. Personally I believe Troy has taken his posts to another level to help all of us out. It should also be stated that many of us go on his recommendation on what to throw. (plus if we give him this award maybe he will stop sharing all of "our secrets"...)


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I pretty much vote for him every year.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I second Yings post, Troy deserves it. Lots of very helpfull posts and info.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I have voted for him every time, even before i knew him personally. It is true what ying says, Fishslim is the most humble fishermen you will ever meet, yet he will spank you almost every time out. First time I ever met him. He tried to give me his fish so that I would have a full limit since he knew I had driven a long way to that spot. He's top notch all the way.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Its all very true. Don't forget most of his fishing is done from shore too. That makes it all that much more impressive in my book.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

He just got mine! I have learned alot from reading his posts the last few yrs. And the cple time ive ran into him, hes been just as nice a guy, as he is a good fisherman..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

This year as every year he has my vote. Anyone that can outfish me deserves to be angler of the year. J/K LOL. Troy always has an answer for anyone that posts a question. He is usually right on the money as far as bait and locations.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

From all the posts of the many fish and helpful tips on the forum and when I met him out leaves me no room to argue with this.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going to be right on his heels next year though, LoL!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I can't help thinking back to when slim first started posting reports. We were like "who does this dude think he is?" and "aren't those the same grass fish he caught at Indian?". Now after all this time I can't imagine the central forum without him. His posts have inspired me to try lures and locations (< 4 fow ) that I most likely would not have tried on my own.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

At 5:30 this morning It was his 5th vote he had 26%


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Where do we vote at?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

geoffoquinn said:


> Where do we vote at?


Sticky post in the Lounge.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

SE you at hoover seminar? You asked about the guy that has a 12lb 6oz s eye on the wall about 4yrs ago. You asked jeff mushroom man.I was sitting 2 seats away and dident know.See you all at longbarbels gig. Bruce


----------



## laker6143 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am new to this forum but fishslim has helped me and my grandson catch a few more fish last fall.
Just want to say thanks!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Geezzz guys thank you all for the kind words. I don't need know award for doing something i love and especially now,your words mean much more to me then any award could. As you know by now i can't help it i just love to fish and will do it any chance i get. As for posting my goal has not been to self promote but to promote the sport of fishing especially that of Saugeye fishing. They are the most challenging fish i ever fished for. And to be able to help others catch this species of fish means alot to me. So as said whether i win this award or not i have already won knowiing that others enjoy my posts and have been able to learn from them. I will endeavor to continue to bring any new techniques or lures and presentations in my future posts. Thanks Again be safe and Good Fishing to All!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Slim4president2012


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Troy, you got my vote as well...again, couldn't be a more deserving guy. Thanks for all the information you share, it has helped me alot. Good Luck to you in this contest.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

He has my vote, my wife told me I had problems being addicted to crappie and saugeyes. Troy you got me beat on the addiction!!!! Great info you share with these ofg forums!!!!


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

While I have never met Troy, his fishing reports and tips have helped me catch more fish. My vote can be bought.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

One more day guys!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Never met Fishslim but I know that someday when i do run into him, i'll feel good knowing that I'm finally in the right spot to catch some eyes I appreciate his posts and willingness to share his secrets when it comes to chasing a difficult game fish. Troy got my vote.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i voted for fishlim because his reports and posts are very informative and helpful, even though they usually only target one species of fish. ive never targeted saugeye, but the knowledge that ive picked up from his posts makes me think i can go out and get a good one.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just saying if you havent voted go vote now for fishslim! hes leading by 10 votes right now ..slim is a amazing guy and more amazing angler ! come on ogf dont fail him now  http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=191078 go now vote!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Being a NE Ohio guy, i wanted to vote for EZ, and there were others up for nomination that have helped me with some questions, and had some recomendations for me. But when it came down to it, my vote HAD to go to fishslim. The dedication he shows to the sport is unrivaled on this site, and with the dedication came some fine fish of all varities this year.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

He's got my vote!! There are many great fisherman on here with tons of informative info on several different species,bodies of water, techniques, etc.etc.etc. I myself have tried and tried to get the ever elusive "eye" down the last 2 years. I have many times thought about not trying for them anymore but instead snapping all my rods and throwing my tackle into the lake but after reading his post/pics it gives me the confidence to keep at it! With that said I, along with my rods/tackle thank you!!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I have met the elusive fishslim once....oh it was a sunny day....the air was warm....there was a distinct smell of saugeye in the air....as I pulled in there he was....sitting in his mini van with his rods still wet from fishing! he shouldve been at work like the rest of us...lol  but he gave up some of his swim baits and steered me in the right direction...god love him! as he drove away...i heard him him say "good fishing to all, and to all a good day!"


ha...my vote is for troy...he is a good dude!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats pretty good Sady.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sady dog you must be on the a list, Ive seen Fishslim several times now and he hasnt shared any of the secret baits with me, I must be on the b list.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just a quick shout out to all who posted Thank you for your kind words these post mean more to me then any award. And to Mike for trying to shut me up by winning this award.!! Thanks bud!! I just love to fish and hope to continue to help others in the future to get the most out of this great past time. Thanks again and good fishing to All!! Or whatever Sady said!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Its an EZ vote


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats Slim....you help a lot of folks on here and are good at posting your results unlike me lol....well deserved


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Does slim really need more of an ego boost?....

Congrats buddy, you're a fish slaying machine.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

What a relief... now I can start talking fishing again without worrying about him posting our spots....

As stated many times, it is nice to see someone deserving receive an award. What else is nice is that he will take a great deal of pride in this, it does mean something to him, no matter how much he will try to down play it. 
Great job, to everyone who voted. 
Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Troy! Well deserved.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

well he is a cool guy to sit and talk with..he just loves to fish and it shows by the way he helps people out..

And dont think he gave away any good secret spots...lol oh no! he will give you a vague description of the hole....then you have to put the time in to find it... then you have to figuire the pattern....you gotta remember troy drives around all day....he could be anywhere !!!!


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

What is this angler of the year award?just a local title amongst friends?how do you vote?who has won in the past?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

sir fishalot said:


> What is this angler of the year award?just a local title amongst friends?how do you vote?who has won in the past?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think the winner gets a hearty handshake and a couple swim baits  j/k This should answer your questions: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=191078


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Slim would also get my vote.... Certainly one of the most knowledgeable, versatile and open guys on here...
Thanks again Slim. One of these days I hope to actually meet you!
Al


----------

